# Moss Ids?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys. So I got these mosses a while back from a guy in EU. They were in very small quantity, and I didnt have much space in my tank to put them on different places. Long story short half of them died in my 30C temp and these guys survived. Now I have absolutely no idea what they are. Except some of these look great. 
Ignore the number on this one.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn. 61 views and nobody can help?


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey man, definitely not sure, but looks like either java or peacock moss from what I can see in the photos.


----------

